# Gonna be too windy to fish Saturday



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Saturday night. Say, 5 ish till.... My garage. BYOB Maybe even some finger food....


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

I was thinking about cooking a pot of chili. Being it's gonna be cool...


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Alright, got about 8 or 10 so far. Includes a couple from Pace. Don't know about chili. Got something else in mind....


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

.


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Address for get together.

1010 Shoal River Drive

Crestview, FL 32539


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

:moonBump


----------



## hebegb (Oct 6, 2007)

So?



What's the plan? 

When does we show up and what should I bring?


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Gates open 5 pm. I will call or post what to bring in the a.m. Just got in from fishing. I will be up pretty early probably though...


----------



## hebegb (Oct 6, 2007)

:jealous:



what you catch?


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

> *hebegb (10/17/2008)*So?
> 
> What's the plan?
> When does we show up and what should I bring?


Beverage of choice. I am cooking a venison stew, so, I guess some appetizer or something of the sort. Chips and salsa or something of the sort....


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

thanks for the invite Wade! it is just a little too far for us tonight. hope ya'll have a blast!!


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

Well, how did it go??!! wish we could have made it!


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

oh come on guys!! give an update!!


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Had a blast. Made some of the best venison stew you ever would want to taste. Nobody got in any trouble either!!!


----------



## hebegb (Oct 6, 2007)

venison "gumbo" stew was awesome



I may have had a drink or 4 :letsdrink



Thanks again Wade for your hospitality!


----------

